# Kontakt 6



## robgb (Jun 4, 2019)

This has probably been asked before, but I'll ask again. NI is having a 50% off on upgrades and I'm wondering if I should bother upgrading from 5.8 to 6. I only do basic programming, and am not sure that any of the developer type updates will be of any benefit to me (then again, maybe they will?).

What will I be gaining by spending the $50?


----------



## P.N. (Jun 4, 2019)

robgb said:


> What will I be gaining by spending the $50?



Without mentioning the new functionality too much (FX, source module, etc), i think you're gaining a lot for $50 dollares. You're not only getting what Kontakt 6 currently is, but also what it will become as more updates roll out.

Best regards,
Paulo


----------



## jbuhler (Jun 4, 2019)

robgb said:


> This has probably been asked before, but I'll ask again. NI is having a 50% off on upgrades and I'm wondering if I should bother upgrading from 5.8 to 6. I only do basic programming, and am not sure that any of the developer type updates will be of any benefit to me (then again, maybe they will?).
> 
> What will I be gaining by spending the $50?


Libraries requiring the full version of Kontakt 6 are already appearing. That may not affect you but I do think it likely that we'll find more and more libraries requiring the full version of Kontakt 6.


----------



## robgb (Jun 4, 2019)

Pulled the trigger. Thanks.


----------



## neblix (Jun 8, 2019)

If you want to keep up with new 3rd party products then get it. Developers are not going to stick with 5.7/5.8 as the market continues to move. Speaking firsthand as a developer, the amount of improvements NI has made to the experience and difficulty of developing complex products in 6 is substantial and hard to turn away from. That means devs aren't going to keep catering to K5 users much longer.


----------

